# Federal 5.56 Military Spec @ walmart $149.00 with ammo can



## O.M.F.U.G.

Go this today, price was $149.00 for 420 rounds. 62 Grain FMJ Ball ammo. They all come already on stripper clips and has a speed loader for your mags. You get a metal ammo can that is in very good shape and the seal is very good. Pricey for a spend, but I feel better now that I have ballistic military spec ammo now.


----------



## acidlittle

*Re: Federal 5.56 Military Spec @ walmart $149.00 with ammo c*

And that was at your Walmart?? Nice. My Walmart never has anything like that!


----------



## ZillaMonster

*Re: Federal 5.56 Military Spec @ walmart $149.00 with ammo c*

I think walmart is getting more into the ammo lines now since people are ordering from places like cheaperthandirt.com. they know they are losing money. They don't want to do that!


----------



## acidlittle

*Re: Federal 5.56 Military Spec @ walmart $149.00 with ammo c*

They should make "Wal-Mart Tactical" stores then. My City has two walmarts and that's where I get my ammo (Tulammo-works surprisingly well in all of my firearms), one is always busy and the people complain about having to get me ammo, the other always has it in stock and the people like to talk to me about what i shoot, since I buy 4 different calibers every time I go.

Funny thing is we have an outdoor store, that sells 99% shotguns, when we (last year) got our concealed carry laws changed, they didn't even try to carry more pistol ammo, our walmarts are crushing them because they didn't change their inventory. They lost me as a customer (I tried to support them) because they didn't keep it stocked.

Big box wins again, unfortunately. If I see one of those ammo cans for sale at my walmart I will induldge.

Is that a .30 cal ammo can?


----------



## gitnready4it

*Re: Federal 5.56 Military Spec @ walmart $149.00 with ammo c*

Bought one at local wally world last weekend. Very good stuff and nice box(30mm). Academy has the same one for $169.00.


----------

